# Bottles Came Crashing Down



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 11, 2017)

Behind the display in my cabinet for my labeled antique bottles is a mirror, which fell forward while the cabinet was opened and caused all of these to hit the floor, steel tool-box, lead cup, etc..... Pic is of my having set them on my bed for inspection after the cascade of antique glass ended. 

The noise was rather deafening as the mirror hit the bottles and pavers some sat on. From there it all roared down with clanking glass and crashing of symbols and drums on each other and the flat steel box. Then their violent motion coming to an end on the hard floor where some lay, others atop each other, saw me espy my newest 1840s labeled bottle atop the whole pile next to a unique labeled Cure-- one of my favourite bottles. Absolute horror and shock struck me paralysed. I just stood in amazement at what had just happened to my entire collection I had put in the cabinet to protect them!

Cautiously, fearfully, I picked each up and, upon completing that, I inspected each one. None were broken, cracked, or flashed! Only one tiny lip-chip I don't remember having noticed before on a particular bottle (inspecting pics of it later will tell). 

I'm all like, Praise God! Otherwise 2/3rds of my best labeled bottles would have been ruined, and I'd have been most unhappy. 

Having put them back up now after cleaning the glass:


This occurred about 40 minutes ago.


----------



## CreekWalker (Aug 11, 2017)

Glad the damage was minimum!


----------



## botlguy (Aug 12, 2017)

You are thanking and praising the correct person, God. Thank you for realizing that. I'm grateful also.
Jim S.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Aug 12, 2017)

A bottle god that protects a collection from our incompetence and from gravity.  Nice!


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 12, 2017)

Creek Walker, it is barely noticeable in its tininess and is on an already chipped lip. I just didn't remember that particular chip on that particular lip. 

Jim, I always thank God as we know _all_ good things come from God. In terms of non-sentimental material wealth, these are my prized possessions. I'd have been very unhappy had they been damaged. 

Harry Pristis, God is the only God, and He enjoys blessing those who always turn it back to praise for Him. As for why the mirror tipped, I know not. I just know it was a very unhappy sound and site my ears and eyes beheld. 

Better pic of it all put back together:


The cabinet is to prevent (or lessen) fall-downs, light, moisture, water, smoke, and or fire damage. Who knew.


----------



## SoCal_bottle (Aug 13, 2017)

Glad the outcome was good. I live in earthquake country so mine are putty down and cabinet anchored to the studs.


----------



## Ken_Riser (Aug 13, 2017)

Spirit Bear said:


> View attachment 179268
> Behind the display in my cabinet for my labeled antique bottles is a mirror, which fell forward while the cabinet was opened and caused all of these to hit the floor, steel tool-box, lead cup, etc..... Pic is of my having set them on my bed for inspection after the cascade of antique glass ended.
> 
> The noise was rather deafening as the mirror hit the bottles and pavers some sat on. From there it all roared down with clanking glass and crashing of symbols and drums on each other and the flat steel box. Then their violent motion coming to an end on the hard floor where some lay, others atop each other, saw me espy my newest 1840s labeled bottle atop the whole pile next to a unique labeled Cure-- one of my favourite bottles. Absolute horror and shock struck me paralysed. I just stood in amazement at what had just happened to my entire collection I had put in the cabinet to protect them!
> ...


I Velcro mine down glue easily removed from bottom with alcohol


Sent from my LGLS676 using Tapatalk


----------



## UncleBruce (Aug 13, 2017)

Great story.  I love happy endings.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Aug 13, 2017)

Spirit Bear said:


> *. . . *
> 
> Harry Pristis, God is the only God, and He enjoys blessing those who always turn it back to praise for Him. As for why the mirror tipped, I know not. I just know it was a very unhappy sound and site my ears and eyes beheld.
> *. . .*



If a bottle god was involved in your mishap, it is only reasonable to assume that the bottle god tipped over your mirror.  The outcome of minimal damage may be a demonstration of the bottle god's blessing . . .  a miracle.  (Well, the lip chip may indicate something less than a miracle.)

Anyway, it's good that your treasures are okay.  I'm certain you'll take precautions against future blessings from a bottle god.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 13, 2017)

SO_Cal Bottle, in general, Michigan receives no quakes and my area is not prone to flooding, so the house remains stable and in one place. 

Ken_Riser, I will likely buy Museum Putty to prevent this in the future. 

Uncle Bruce, thank you. 

Harry Pristis, I believe in only the Trinity that of-the-Bible Christians pray to. There is one God, which sent His Son so we might choose to follow Him. Though, we having killed His Son, and His Son having ascended back up to Him after rising again to greet His followers, He has left us with only the Holy Spirit on Earth to guide us. 
I do not believe God had much involvement in this. I am sure He protected the bottles, though if He had not I'd not have been unhappy with Him. He deals with matters of our Spiritual life, not our material wealth. But, as I stated earlier, He loves blessing those who turn His blessing into praise. A natural mishap-- vibrations, gravity, air-currents, etc.-- caused the mirrors to fall. The strength of the glass and God's blessing saved the day, I should think. 
I will probably get museum putty, which will hold them firm, and will also putty the mirror into a place of strength.


----------



## sandchip (Aug 15, 2017)

Whew!  God is good, indeed.  And He would be still, had every bottle been broken.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 15, 2017)

Sandchip, I agree.


----------

